# kleines .htaccess problem ;)



## kawele89 (9. Januar 2009)

hallo,

ne doofe frage  aber was mach ich hier falsch?

->
RewriteRule ^/(.*)/(.*)/$ index.php?go=$1&sec=$2

Weiss vielleicht auch jemand, ob es möglich ist, dass wenn man /images/* dass das ignoriert wird?

Viele Grüße
kawele


----------



## Gumbo (9. Januar 2009)

```
RewriteRule ^images/ - [L]
RewriteRule ^([^/]+)/([^/]+)/$ index.php?go=$1&sec=$2 [L]
```


----------

